# A Question For Our Canadian friends



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2015)

Do you consider yourselves North American?

It's something I've always wondered. I always presumed being Canadian meant also by default being North American.

I've just been reading a post elsewhere, where a Canadian has replied to a poster very angrily after being referred to as an NA..saying that Canada is a country on it's own that Canadians are absolutely NOT North Americans, never have been , never will be etc ..

I've just looked it up on Wicki, and it says that Canadians, as well as Mexicans and Americans, are _all_ North Americans...

So....I thought I'd come and ask my Canadian friends on here....


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 28, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Do you consider yourselves North American?
> 
> It's something I've always wondered. I always presumed being Canadian meant also by default being North American.
> 
> ...




Apparently that person never took geography class in school ....   
.... and doesn't know the difference between _countries_ and _continents.

_But since you addressed Canadians, they can answer you...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks for bumping this up Bonnie


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 28, 2015)

Actually this is a split continent it houses both North and South Americas.  Canada, like we in the USA and our southern neighbors are in North America as you well know.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Actually this is a split continent it houses both North and South Americas.  Canada, like we in the USA and our southern neighbors are in North America as you well know.



I don't well know at all Jim...I always _thought_ it was the case..but on several occasions I've heard Canadians say they are not ''North Americans''...and today when i read elsewhere the lady get so angry when someone referred to Canada as being in North America, I came here  to get a definitive answer from those who DO know..


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 28, 2015)

Ever want to take a loooooooooong drive?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 28, 2015)

I don't know about the Canadians themselves, but whenever I want to refer to both peoples I say "North Americans" and I have done on this forum with no comments made.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 28, 2015)

Ha ha ha --- are you kidding? --- duh, of course we are not called North Americans, we are called Canadians, same as Americans are called Americans, not North Americans. You can say North American when you are referring to all the countries in North America -- Canada, U.S., Mexico, have I missed any? E.g. North Americans were able to see the eclipse. 

Same for Braziians, Peruvians, etc. identified by their country not by the continent of South America, unless the statement was to include all the countries of South America.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2015)

Jeez Bonnie.....I know Canada is HUGE....it must be such a wonderful place to visit, and be able to drive for thousands of miles..

Both my daughter and my husband have visited Canada several times in the course of their work , I've never had the opportunity sadly..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2015)

Right Cookie...so now I have my answer...thank you muchly. 

So just to be clear,..Canadians are not called  North Americans, and the lady today on the other discussion forum  was correct..yes? ...


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 28, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Jeez Bonnie.....I know Canada is HUGE....it must be such a wonderful place to visit, and be able to drive for thousands of miles..
> 
> Both my daughter and my husband have visited Canada several times in the course of their work , I've never had the opportunity sadly..



Whitehorse is Canada. ..  North of there is Alaska, state of the US of course.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 28, 2015)

Exactly!  I can see why the lady might have been frustrated, understanding that Canadians were being referred to as some sort of Americans, i.e. North Americans, because we are North of the U.S.  But we are not Americans.  We are Canadians living in Canada on the North American continent, just as Mexicans are not Americans (or South Americans because they are south of the U.S.), they are Mexicans living in Mexico on the North American continent.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 28, 2015)

Well just to be clear, Canadians are Americans, they are not United States Americans but because they live on the Continent of America they are technically American.  Just as Europeans, no matter their country, Europeans.  Africans are Africans no matter their country also.  Ok...I am not trying to start a geographic war but just stating my views.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 28, 2015)

FWIW if I was visiting another country and they didn't know where I was from and asked me, I'd say "United States" or "USA", then I might add the name of my state, but not necessarily. I wouldn't say America and I wouldn't say North America. 

I've known and worked with quite a few people from various areas. People almost always say "I'm from Hungary/Hungarian, France/French, etc." (not Europe/European).

I've never heard a Canadian say they are American or from North America. 

However, (and this happened just last week) many times a person has told me they are from Africa, then I ask which country and they say Ethiopa, Kenya, South Africa, etc. (A surprising number of people think Africa is a country....it's a continent.  Maybe in geography class they were thinking about recess, lunch, or whatever).nthego:


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 28, 2015)

Sorry Jim. No Canadian is going to agree with you on this one. I live on the North American continent, I am not an  American.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 28, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Sorry Jim. No Canadian is going to agree with you on this one. I live on the North American continent, I am not an  American.



So if you lived in Europe you wouldn't be European?  Africa but not African?  etc....


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 28, 2015)

I live a simple life. I live on the Australian continent and I an Australian.
Just one of the many advantages of having an island continent for your home.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 28, 2015)

And for many years I thought there was a real Drogheda in Australia.

_Drogheda—a fictional sheep station in the Australian Outback named after Drogheda, Ireland—

_......sigh......_The Thorn Birds_....
:love_heart:

oops, sorry fftopic:


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 28, 2015)

Jim, the op asked the Canadian contingent how we viewed ourselves, ie North American, or otherwise. I believe that question has been answered.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 28, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Jim, the op asked the Canadian contingent how we viewed ourselves, ie North American, or otherwise. I believe that question has been answered.



Uh...'cuse me.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 28, 2015)

Jim, you are mistaken, sorry.  Canadians are NOT Americans in any sense, but like Mexicans and Americans, they are NORTH AMERICANS, any more than Americans are NORTHERS, either.  The whole two words have to be used.   If Canadians were Americans they would not need a passport to come to the States.  Capiche?


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 28, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Jim, you are mistaken, sorry.  Canadians are NOT Americans in any sense, but like Mexicans and Americans, they are NORTH AMERICANS, any more than Americans are NORTHERS, either.  The whole two words have to be used.   If Canadians were Americans they would not need a passport to come to the States.  Capiche?



You miss the point but it's academic anyhow.  Never mind.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 28, 2015)

Why even bother bringing it up then, claiming to be academic.  If you want to use language like that, go ahead, if it amuses you, but it is incorrect.  Are all South Americans Americans too because they live in South America?  Are Mexicans Americans too? Or are South Americans Southers, and all North Americans Northers. Equally ridiculous!


----------



## imp (Sep 28, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Why even bother bringing it up then, claiming to be academic.  If you want to use language like that, go ahead, if it amuses you, but it is incorrect.  Are all South Americans Americans too because they live in South America?  Are Mexicans Americans too? Or are South Americans Southers, and all North Americans Northers. Equally ridiculous!



Cookie! Calm down, we are old-timers subject to sudden effect! Your post struck me as hilarious in the way you leveled your scorn upon him! I love this place!   

 imp


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 28, 2015)

Cookie said:


> We are Canadians living in Canada on the North American continent,



Wouldn't that technically make you a North American?

I live in Wilkes-Barre, PA, USA - that makes me a Wilkes-Barrian (Barrien?), also a Pennsylvanian, also an American, also a North American, also an Earthling ...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 28, 2015)

I question that last claim? Earthling? I don't think so.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 28, 2015)

Hmm. I thought that it was the opinion of Canadians that carried weight on this thread, not homo unliklis  from the planet zzfftggr. Philly, go home! Lolololol.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 28, 2015)

I do answer to Antipodean.

Actually Antipodea would make a great username, come to think of it.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 28, 2015)

Too late, Imp. The Canadian contingent is now riled up. We will not be moved.....lolololol.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 28, 2015)

Holy Moses!  Peace!  Cease Fire!  I don't concede defeat but rather I tactfully retreat.....

Websters Definition:

[h=1][SUP]1[/SUP]American[/h] 	 		 	




_noun_ Amer·i·can \ə-ˈmer-ə-kən, -ˈmər-, -ˈme-rə-\
                                                                                                             : a person born, raised, or living in the U.S.
: a person born, raised, or living in North America or South America


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 28, 2015)

Run for your life, Jim! Bwahahahaha.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 28, 2015)

I think what's going on here, is that she's equating "American" with "United States" and getting angry about being called one of us by association. Can't say I blame her. Canadians are much nicer people.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 28, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Run for your life, Jim! Bwahahahaha.



I just posted the Webster Definition.... I didn't mean to start a war over it....Geez


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 28, 2015)

I am a peace loving man but too proud to run.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 29, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> I think what's going on here, is that she's equating "American" with "United States" and getting angry about being called one of us by association. Can't say I blame her. Canadians are much nicer people.



Traitor. layful:

I think what is going on here is that some Canadians don't understand geography.


----------



## mitchezz (Sep 29, 2015)

oops


----------



## Cookie (Sep 29, 2015)

Whaaa?  that's daft


----------



## mitchezz (Sep 29, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> I live a simple life. I live on the Australian continent and I an Australian.
> Just one of the many advantages of having an island continent for your home.



Yes DW.....KISS is my blueprint for life.


----------



## Debby (Sep 29, 2015)

I agree with you Shalimar!  I'm a Canadian who happens to live on the North American Continent but I am not an American.


----------



## Debby (Sep 29, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Why even bother bringing it up then, claiming to be academic.  If you want to use language like that, go ahead, if it amuses you, but it is incorrect.  Are all South Americans Americans too because they live in South America?  *Are Mexicans Americans too? *Or are South Americans Southers, and all North Americans Northers. Equally ridiculous!




Well clarification here should settle things for The Donald!


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 29, 2015)

Websters Definition:

*[SUP]1[/SUP]American*




_noun_ Amer·i·can \ə-ˈmer-ə-kən, -ˈmər-, -ˈme-rə-\
                                                                                                              : a person born, raised, or living  in the U.S.
: a person born, raised, or living in North America or South America 				

I leave it at that.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 29, 2015)

I thought the op asked we Canadianyr our take on whether or not we viewed ourselves as American. With respect Jim, you got no horse in this race, why you chasing ours?


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 29, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I thought the op asked we Canadianyr our take on whether or not we viewed ourselves as American. With respect Jim, you got no horse in this race, why you chasing ours?



I'm sure all sides should be heard.  You are not arguing with me Mermaid, you are arguing with Merriam-Webster.  I do love Canada and Canadians, but.......


----------



## Cookie (Sep 29, 2015)

Jim, thanks for your sentiment.... so your saying you think Canadians should want to be called Americans or are you calling us Americans?  This is getting stranger by the minute.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 29, 2015)

Merriam- Webster is an American company. They view things from an American viewpoint. Their spelling reflects that. We Canadians do not accept their attempts to define our identity. Why should we?  Enough said.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 29, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Merriam- Webster is an American company. They view things from an American viewpoint. Their spelling reflects that. We Canadians do not accept their attempts to define our identity. Why should we?  Enough said.



*Lol*   Ok.....


----------



## Debby (Sep 29, 2015)

That's probably a pretty good observation Shalimar.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 29, 2015)

http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/us/definition/american_english/American


----------



## Cookie (Sep 29, 2015)

Jim, I think I hear your mother calling you.  LOL


----------



## Debby (Sep 29, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/us/definition/american_english/American




[h=1]Canadian[/h]






Tweet

_noun_ Ca·na·di·an \kə-ˈnā-dē-ən\

[h=2]Definition of CANADIAN[/h]*:*  a native or inhabitant of Canada
— *Canadian* _adjective_

That's from http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/canadian and that's how we think of ourselves.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 29, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Jim, I think I hear your mother calling you.  LOL



If you did it's incredible, she passed away 23 years ago.  You folks can look in any dictionary you want but the answer is you are specifically North Americans or Americans.  Like it or lump it.  *smile*...it's easy to be a good winner.  PS You are also Canadians.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 29, 2015)

Winner? Hardly. Insensitive to the feelings of Canadian members, definitely.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 29, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Winner? Hardly. Insensitive to the feelings of Canadian members, definitely.



Oh please Shalimar.  It has absolutely nothing to do with feelings.  I give up.  Out.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 29, 2015)

Poor Jim, really,  he's just looking for attention  ... or so bored that this is the only excitement left for him.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 29, 2015)

Cookie, I think this is about an unwillingness to accept another's perspective as having validity. I can't imagine telling an American how to define their identity, can you? That would be arrogant and presumptuous of me. Each nation has the right to define itself, regardless of what outsiders write/say/think. Particularly in a democracy.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 29, 2015)

Very right Shali -- with respect.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 29, 2015)

From the Oxford dictionary - 

A country in northern North America ...


----------



## Cookie (Sep 29, 2015)

Fer the love of Mike, I think we all know what North America is, what South America is, what Canada is and what the U.S. is.  

To say that Canada is America is just as ludicrous as saying that the U.S. is England because they speak English.    

This has gone from plain dumb to quite a bit dumber.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 29, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Fer the love of Mike, I think we all know what North America is, what South America is, what Canada is and what the U.S. is.



Mike is a Canadian name.

And evidently he doesn't know the differences.



> To say that Canada is America is just as ludicrous as saying that the U.S. is England because they speak English.



Not saying Canada is America - it is PART of THE AMERICAS.



> This has gone from plain dumb to quite a bit dumber.



Now you're in MY ballpark!


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 29, 2015)

Cookie doesn't speak continents.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 29, 2015)

Jimmy boy, you are playing with fire here.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 29, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Jimmy boy, you are playing with fire here.



Oh?  How so?  You never met my ex wife.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 29, 2015)

Hmm. Unresolved issues?


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 29, 2015)

I think that it's pretty clear that Canadians are loathe to be mis-identified as somehow being affiliated in any way with the North American country known as the United States of America.

Why?  It is not my place to say, I'll let the Canadians explain...


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 29, 2015)

Pretty obvious Thomas.


----------



## imp (Sep 29, 2015)

Hey, folks! Hows about we resurrect that old idea about just eliminating the border and creating one big, wonderful country?

If nothing else, it could:

Save a lot of money spent watching all those boarder crossings.
Eliminate unfair taxes on one guy's booze vs. the other's.
Get rid of half the combined politicians.
Myriad other benefits, the number of which pale into insignificance quickly.

Forget the idea! All it would accomplish is end Forum identification squabbles!    

imp


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 29, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Hmm. Unresolved issues?


Oh no Shali, I resolved those 46 years ago.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 29, 2015)

No thanks Imp. We don't want guns or capital punishment, high murder rate. Hmm. Or right wing misogynistic evangelicals. We don't want all the wars either. You don't want our socialist perspective, or tough anti hate speech laws. Or our higher taxes.  
Or tough gun laws. Or our indifference re not being a global power. We like being unimportant.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 29, 2015)

All issues around women are resolved? Hmm .


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 29, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> All issues around women are resolved? Hmm .



Don't pull that stuff Shali.  You know better. I have never been in anyway anti-woman.  I am tired of batting this ragged old ball back and forth.  Good Night.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 29, 2015)

Really Jim? Don't push me any further. Your treatment today of the Canadian women speaks for itself. As of now, you are on ignore.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 29, 2015)

Jim and the crew --- harassing and posturing to the few Canadian women on this forum will not make you tough guys, the very opposite. Go back to bed.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 29, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Jim and the crew --- harassing and posturing to the few Canadian women on this forum will not make you tough guys, the very opposite. Go back to bed.



When did it become a gender issue? I though it was a geography lesson ...


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 29, 2015)

Actually it seems to be primarily about respect. We were asked by op if we defined ourselves as North Americans. We replied in the negative. For some reason, some American posters took exception, and felt the need to correct us. Why? This is about a sovereign nation having the right to decide for itself it's own identity. No one else need agree, after all, it is not about anyone other than Canadians. Certain comments were construed, I think correctly, as dismissive toward women, a bullying approach. Again, a respect issue. To us these behaviours came across as contempt. It is distressing to be treated this way.


----------



## imp (Sep 29, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> I think that it's pretty clear that Canadians are loathe to be mis-identified as somehow being affiliated in any way with the North American country known as the United States of America.
> 
> Why?  It is not my place to say, I'll let the Canadians explain...



Another American's balls are floated on thin ice! THIS ought to be good!    imp


----------



## imp (Sep 29, 2015)

*Canadians' "Global Power"*

I suspect the power of Canadian "presence" was proved during WW-II. Fought side by side with US, as well as Australian, many others. Regardless of ethnic ambiguities, Canada's help in that skirmish proves their pluck, when the wall fronts the balls.    imp


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 30, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Actually it seems to be primarily about respect. We were asked by op if we defined ourselves as North Americans. We replied in the negative. For some reason, some American posters took exception, and felt the need to correct us. Why?



Speaking only for myself, my teaching self cannot ignore facts. Defining oneself as whatever one wishes is certainly a right, but when it comes down to intransigence I take a stand. Ignoring and/or disputing basic geography is, to me, like dangling a catnip mouse in front of a cat - you cannot expect me to NOT reply. 



> This is about a sovereign nation having the right to decide for itself it's own identity.



That identity was created when certain collections of landmasses were named many years ago. 



> No one else need agree, after all, it is not about anyone other than Canadians.



I don't like to see people delude themselves so I attempt to point out the facts.



> Certain comments were construed, I think correctly, as dismissive toward women, a bullying approach. Again, a respect issue. To us these behaviours came across as contempt. It is distressing to be treated this way.



I won't comment on this dimension of the thread, as I wasn't even aware of it.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 30, 2015)

I respect you, Philly, but we will continue to disagree on this one. Reality is perception after all. Lol. One hand claps for us all.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 30, 2015)

imp said:


> I suspect the power of Canadian "presence" was proved during WW-II. Fought side by side with US, as well as Australian, many others. Regardless of ethnic ambiguities, Canada's help in that skirmish proves their pluck, when the wall fronts the balls.    imp


Oi. As I understand it, you joined us and you were a bit late. About 2 years late.

Only Joking, don't take it personally. Your help was appreciated. :grin:


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 30, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I respect you, Philly, but we will continue to disagree on this one. Reality is perception after all. Lol. One hand claps for us all.



I respect you as well - you should know that by now. We can agree to disagree as well - that's part of life's yummy soup. :chuncky:

Reality is perception ... I would have to say yes and no. I could perceive that a huge white marshmallow is coming at me, when in reality it's a truck. My perception in that case would be faulty - and painful. But outside of physically dangerous scenarios, sure, perceive away.

What is the sound of one hand clapping? (MAN, I've wanted to use that line for a long time!)


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2015)

Well, as the OP of this thread I certainly didn't expect it to turn into anything that would cause upset for anyone...

Thanks for everyone's replies anyway it's been a bit of an eye opener to see the strength of feeling from both Camps.. .


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 30, 2015)

Philly, I rather enjoy an elegant disagreement. As for the one hand clapping, you already have the answer.....


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 30, 2015)

Well, like it or not, we are all North Americans, I agree with Phil and Jim on this and I do not see the gender thing at all.


----------



## Robusta (Sep 30, 2015)

Well all I know that when returning to the USA from Canada, and the customs man asks you your citizenship, if you say American you will sit there till you get it right!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 30, 2015)

There is a cultural conflict here. Canadians simply define ourselves in another fashion. We do not feel bound by arbitrary dictionary definitions. I live in North America, however I am a Canadian. We do not presume to define Americans. We feel that would be inappropriate. I think I have said enough on this particular subject. Everyone, have a lovely day.


----------



## Debby (Sep 30, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> ......
> 
> Not saying Canada is America - it is PART of THE AMERICAS.....




I think we've acknowledged several times that 'Canada' is on the North American continent, but we don't think of ourselves as Americans in any way, shape or form and wasn't that the question:  how do Canadians think of themselves?  We think of ourselves, we identify as Canadians.  We don't identify as Americans.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 30, 2015)

That's pretty clear - thanks!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 30, 2015)

Yaaaaay! Understanding. Cue meaningful music, and zoom in on a beaver and bald eagle dancing cheek to beak!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 30, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Well, as the OP of this thread I certainly didn't expect it to turn into anything that would cause upset for anyone...
> Thanks for everyone's replies anyway it's been a bit of an eye opener to see the strength of feeling from both Camps.. .



Yes it is very interesting and not surprising that people want to be identified by the country they belong to. I didn't feel upset, but was somewhat miffed and astounded that it needed so much clarification. 

You can pose that question to anyone anywhere, and they will react the same way. 

For example:  Do Scottish, Irish and Welsh identify themselves as British, because after all they are in the British Isles? Imagine how they would react?


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 30, 2015)

Cookie said:


> ... For example:  Do Scottish, Irish and Welsh identify themselves as British, because after all they are in the British Isles? Imagine how they would react?



Argh! You beat me to it!

I was going to ask Holly if it's true that all Brits consider themselves European ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 30, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Yaaaaay! Understanding. Cue meaningful music, and zoom in on a beaver and bald eagle dancing cheek to beak!



No need to get all Discovery Channel now ...


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 30, 2015)

How a simple subject like this can get people so angry and bring far afield charges into the fray is beyond me.  I re-read this whole thread and still find no signs of any form of gender "bullying".  To me is was only geography, nothing more.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 30, 2015)

The OP addressed the question to Canadians, not you.   You are not a Canadian, so pushing your point of view so hard is bullying us and very annoying and certainly not appreciated. Because you are not Canadian, this subject is not something you know anything about, obviously, because again, I repeat - you are not Canadian, and know jack squat about what Canadians think.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 30, 2015)

Cookie said:


> The OP addressed the question to Canadians, not you.   You are not a Canadian, so pushing your point of view so hard is bullying us and very annoying and certainly not appreciated. Because you are not Canadian, this subject is not something you know anything about, obviously, because again, I repeat - you are not Canadian, and know jack squat about what Canadians think.



Ok Cookie.....


----------



## fishfulthinking (Sep 30, 2015)

funny thread.
I think a bit of our Canadian frustration with identity and pride could be the fact we often get asked "so are you 'Merican or Canadian?".  "Where are you from?  America or Canada"
For me to be clear I always say Canada.  I like it to be known there is a difference.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 30, 2015)

I hear you fishful. We are similar in many ways, but not the same. Two distinct societies. That diversity benefits us both, I think.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 30, 2015)

Odd, perhaps, but I have never in my life been asked whether I'm Canadian ...


----------



## fishfulthinking (Sep 30, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I hear you fishful. We are similar in many ways, but not the same. Two distinct societies. That diversity benefits us both, I think.



and then there is Quebec lol


----------



## fishfulthinking (Sep 30, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Odd, perhaps, but I have never in my life been asked whether I'm Canadian ...


interesting.  I was once asked if I was American or Canadian.... by.... a person from the USA.  It's all just how we are asked IMHO.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 30, 2015)

Ok, fishful, ya got me, three distinct societies. Lolololol. D'accord!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 30, 2015)

Philly, we live in constant terror that gulp, you might be mistaken for one of us. Oooh, please say it isn't even a remote possibility chicken man!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Yes it is very interesting and not surprising that people want to be identified by the country they belong to. I didn't feel upset, but was somewhat miffed and astounded that it needed so much clarification.
> 
> You can pose that question to anyone anywhere, and they will react the same way.
> 
> For example: * Do Scottish, Irish and Welsh identify themselves as British, because after all they are in the British Isles? Imagine how they would react?*



Actually yes we do...we _are_ British , but we all come from different parts of the British Islands..so yes we absolutely would say that...then we'd say we're from Scotland, England etc..however I understand totally  the point you're trying to convey cookie,  but comparing the UK, with Canada and America, is like comparing oranges and apples. 

We're one sovereign country, we're ruled by the same head of government.. we don't need a passport to visit another part of the Britain, we are one people..just as you are in Canada.. 

The best way to compare it would be to split Canada into North east South and west...you would still be Canadians, but you would be from completely different parts with different accents ...that's how we are in the UK..


----------



## Cookie (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks, holly, I did not know that, you explained it very well. 

As for you Phil, if you went to say, Australia, Europe or Asia, you might be asked which country you were from, especially, since being from Philly, you probably speak like us here (with no strong regional accent). 

When Canadians are traveling, it has been recommended that they wear a little Canadian flag lapel pin on their clothing, then no one needs ask. And if locals don't know, they always do want to know.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 30, 2015)

I always ask people who have an accent about their country of origin. In reality, many of them are Australians but because we are a nation of immigrants we have a lot of people with hints of the old country in their speech. Americans (USA) sound different depending on which part of the country they grew up in so I follow up with another question about the state. Most of the time I can pick the difference between a Canadian and an American but not always. By the same token, I have been mistaken for English when travelling in western USA.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 30, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Philly, we live in constant terror that gulp, you might be mistaken for one of us. Oooh, please say it isn't even a remote possibility chicken man!



I wouldn't be able to tell a Canadian from an American from an Aussie - I hope you never have to try with me.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 30, 2015)

Cookie said:


> As for you Phil, if you went to say, Australia, Europe or Asia, you might be asked which country you were from, especially, since being from Philly, you probably speak like us here (with no strong regional accent).



Actually I was born and raised in New York - land of the funny accent - but my speech is almost "pure" - no accent. 

I only _write_ funny.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 30, 2015)

... when the cold winds blow from the north this Winter, I'll think of this thread.  So sad.




Cookie said:


> ...
> *When Canadians are traveling, it has been recommended that they wear a little Canadian flag lapel pin on their clothing, then no one needs ask*. And if locals don't know, they always do want to know.



???


----------



## Cookie (Sep 30, 2015)

Bonnie, you seem quizzical about this. Apparently I have read that travelers abroad (some of whom are even Americans pretending to be Canadian) will wear a Canadian lapel pin.  Why?  Because Canadians are liked more over there I guess, and are less likely to run into anyone who has issues with Americans and might give them a hard time.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 30, 2015)

On our first trip OS we were emblazoned with symbols of our homeland. 
Later we avoided this practice because it draws unwanted attention from pick pockets and scammers.
Of course, the minute we open our mouths to speak we give ourselves away, so it is advisable to speak softly when out of country.

In retrospect, it was an advantage in France to be recognised as Australian and not British.


----------



## mitchezz (Sep 30, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Cookie, I think this is about an unwillingness to accept another's perspective as having validity. I can't imagine telling an American how to define their identity, can you? That would be arrogant and presumptuous of me. Each nation has the right to define itself, regardless of what outsiders write/say/think. Particularly in a democracy.



This isn't a democracy this is a forum.layful:

I know Kiwis who are tired of being labelled as Aussies when travelling overseas. Aussies always tease Kiwis about their accent.... they say sex for six.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 30, 2015)

I think what was meant by democracy, is each nation's democracy, not the forum, mitchezz, LOL

Everyone always teasing everybody else about their accent can be very entertaining sometimes, I find.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 30, 2015)

imp said:


> tnthomas said:
> 
> 
> > I think that it's pretty clear that Canadians are  loathe to be mis-identified as somehow being affiliated in any way with  the North American country known as the United States of America.
> ...



Sounds like the grade-school mentality never really ended in your world, or you've _gone-off_ your psych meds again...


----------



## Debby (Sep 30, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Actually yes we do...we _are_ British , but we all come from different parts of the British Islands..so yes we absolutely would say that...then we'd say we're from Scotland, England etc..however I understand totally  the point you're trying to convey cookie,  but comparing the UK, with Canada and America, is like comparing oranges and apples.
> 
> We're one sovereign country, we're ruled by the same head of government.. we don't need a passport to visit another part of the Britain, we are one people..just as you are in Canada..
> 
> The best way to compare it would be to split Canada into North east South and west...you would still be Canadians, but you would be from completely different parts with different accents ...that's how we are in the UK..




Or, you could divide us into ten provinces and three territories, each of which has its own name but they are all Canada.

As to your question Thomas about us not wanting to be identified as Americans......are you proud to be an American?  Well Canadians are proud of being Canadians.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 30, 2015)

Accent, what accent? I don't have one, unlike people living in Tronna or the Mertimez. Lol.


----------



## fishfulthinking (Oct 1, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Accent, what accent? I don't have one, unlike people living in Tronna or the Mertimez. Lol.



Do you think we are the only ones out there in the world who say that.  I have only ever heard Canadians say "I don't have an accent" ? lol


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 1, 2015)

HaHaHaHa. Fishy, I think Canucks love to poke fun at themselves. With a few exceptions, I  think regional accents differ little across our country. Perhaps because we tend to be such a mobile people? Out here on Vancouver Island, most people seem to have migrated here for the warm weather, although housing is expensive.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 1, 2015)

Vancouver I. warm?

:lofl: Barely lukewarm, I would say.
Sydney on the other hand... 23oC (73oF) today rising to 34oC (94oF) on Sunday and it's still only Spring.

Still, I guess when you are emerging from a freezer, like say Winnipeg, a lukewarm bath, say Vancouver, would seem very pleasant indeed.

Just teasing. :hide:
I remember being told how warm BC was when I was there, literally "like England" which I found very amusing. England warm ? Seriously?


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 1, 2015)

Piffle Warri. Lolololol. We do warm, you do searing heat. Too toasty for me. Australia is a beautiful and vibrant land, however. If it were my place of origin, I am certain I would love her as fiercely as you obviously do.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 1, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Piffle Warri. Lolololol. We do warm, you do searing heat. Too toasty for me. Australia is a beautiful and vibrant land, however. If it were my place of origin, I am certain I would love her as fiercely as you obviously do.



:lol: I love a sunburnt country.
Frostbite I'm not too keen on.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2015)

Well yep England does get warm...mid 80's during summer which is what we usually have here  is just fine by me....scorching heat like we have in Spain over 100 degrees common during the summer, is just that wee bit too uncomfortable..lol..I like to go out and enjoy the Sun  not hide from it under freezing cold AC..


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 2, 2015)

We get mid eighties also, sometimes ninety during our summer. Love it, but temps higher than that no thanks.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2015)

Yep pretty much the same climate as ours Shali...butttt in the winter  although we do get snow and frost, I would hate to have to deal with some of the snows you folks get in Canada...Oh lordy..noooo..


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 2, 2015)

Me too Holly. Where I live it's the warmest place in Canada. If you protect them from frost, you can grow lemons and olives here. Victoria has palm trees. Lol.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 11, 2015)

Take a good look at a globe or a world map.

It's plain to see that the entire Western Hemisphere is made up of *North America *and *South America.

And* if ya wanna get fussy you might include *Central America.*

  SO, If you live in any of those places, that's what you're called.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 11, 2015)

Falcon, this thread was specifically about asking CANADIANS how we identify ourselves, not how others might identify us. Frankly, their opinions are not relevant to this thread.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 11, 2015)

Oh, Sorry.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 11, 2015)

I get asked a lot if I'm Canadian.  My Michigan accent has changed just enough, and dh says I sound less nasal that I used to.  Rounder O's.

I've been told by a few here that they've learned to ask first if someone is Canadian instead of asking if they are American.  Apparently some Canadians hate being asked that.


----------



## Cookie (Oct 11, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I've been told by a few here that they've learned to ask first if someone is Canadian instead of asking if they are American.  Apparently some Canadians hate being asked that.



I don't mind being asked where I'm from, especially if I'm overseas. I find people don't ask if I'm Canadian or American, in those exact words anyway, they usually politely ask where I am from, at which point I can tell them I'm from Toronto, Canada.  Shop keepers can tell by our money of course, with each bill being a different colour.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 6, 2016)

I think the continent name sucks,lol
I'm sure an American came up with it.


----------

